# Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

Personally I have gone 131 mph with intake and muffler replacement.
I took a while but got it done.







Either in a closed course or a dyno.


_Modified by ssd-spec at 5:00 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

same. trailing behind a G35.


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

120 bone stock


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (ssd-spec)*

i went up to 130 also, still felt like it had plenty left to, had to slow for turn though, i believe our cars are restricted from exceeding 130, and the mph gage is probably about 5 mph off when were traveling tht fast so we were around 125 mph.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

130 flat out. doesnt really seem like the car has that much left in it, runs about 5300 rpm at that speed. And yes it is limited to 130mph.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

137mph (speed limiter removed) 
heres a pic at 130, and then my friend couldnt get the camera ready in time to take it again, and then i had to stop 










_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 8:02 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

insane


----------



## CrAsH721 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

hey howd you get that thing removed? where? i heard about it in a mag so just wanted to know thanks.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (CrAsH721)*

the giac chip takes it out


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

dont forget to add the speedo error so +/- 5-10mph


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_dont forget to add the speedo error so +/- 5-10mph

unless you have the wring size tire it's probably gonna be a bit fast and it definitely isn't gonna be slow


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_i went up to 130 also, still felt like it had plenty left to, had to slow for turn though, i believe our cars are restricted from exceeding 130, and the mph gage is probably about 5 mph off when were traveling tht fast so we were around 125 mph. 

Speedo is off by a lot more than that at 130. According to my GPS mine is 3mph slow at around 40mph. It's more like 7mph off when I'm going 80. 
Given that percentage you could've been doing less than 120 when your gauge says 130.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Speedo is off by a lot more than that at 130. According to my GPS mine is 3mph slow at around 40mph. It's more like 7mph off when I'm going 80. 
Given that percentage you could've been doing less than 120 when your gauge says 130.

true


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

before my chip and intake my speedo said 130 and wouldnt exceed it...but the nav said only 119


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Lucky this isn't the golf/jetta v forums, otherwise I'd say IB4TL...
...but anywho, I haven't found a large, straight, empty-enough road to go fast on. But fastest I've gone is about 115mph, and that's before any mods.


----------



## Doc2Be (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (ssd-spec)*

All of these speeds are on a closed track......right?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (Doc2Be)*

Well...there were two dividers, one on each side of me, with 5 lanes err...like 100 feet between us


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Well...there were two dividers, one on each side of me, with 5 lanes err...like 100 feet between us









sounds like a closed course to me


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (a3vr)*

Yup, a closed course. Btw, when you are going that fast it is driving nicely as if you are driving 80 mph in an older car. Boggles the mind how well these cars handle.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (oceanjetta)*

*IN*
















*THE*


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (spdfrek)*

In a closed track, my car did the limited 130mph with stock 15inch wheels, and same with 18in 225-40 wheels and tires.
With the speed limiter removed it should go to 140mph, at least.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (Giancarlo)*

i almost went 140...but i had to stop cause of traaaaf.....the track ending


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (oceanjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oceanjetta* »_Yup, a closed course. Btw, when you are going that fast it is driving nicely as if you are driving 80 mph in an older car. Boggles the mind how well these cars handle.









You would be amazed at how well some cars handle +120 mph... Even mid/early 90's cars.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
You would be amazed at how well some cars handle +120 mph... Even mid/early 90's cars.

I have been amazed, and scared for my life


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (ssd-spec)*

130










_Modified by vr_vento95 at 3:25 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (ssd-spec)*

130. The car is restricted at 130 unless your chipped.


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_*IN*
















*THE*









yup


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (thedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedriver* »_
yup

why?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (a3vr)*

Read the the rules to which you agreed when you signed up for membership to this forum...









_Quote, originally posted by *Forum Rules* »_Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (magilson)*

we are talking about the fastest we've gone on a closed course. That is not illegal


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

couple ticks over 120 indicated. Stock.
My speedo isn't too bad, about 4 MPH fast at 80 according to GPS.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw the 5300 RPM @ 130 ish...i'd have to imagine that was w/ the 5 speed, which would make me wonder what the six speed could manage as far as top speed goes.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*






























went just a TAAD bit more after that, then had to stop because the closed course was ending...


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

indicated 130mph a little more i think here, stock... 6AT 


_Modified by GRACO at 3:02 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re:*

Well I guess the moderators don't get over here much. On a relatively closed course in Michigan, I went 95 mph. I know. Wow. I was keeping up with traffic though. Not kidding. I'll take the award though for slowest fastest speed, thank you very much.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

yeh, did 90 on my Test Drive to see how "stable" the car felt...was totally amazed, especially at the 2700 rpm i was turning @ that speed.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

90 mph @ 2700 rpms?! im past 3000rpms when im at 75 mph...please tell me youve got the 6spd slush box...


----------



## pracine (Mar 12, 2007)

160 km/h under an extermely heavy rain on a mountain road...


----------



## jetaam (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

As strange as it sounds my Jetta 2.5 was never restricted. I have always been able to go more than 130.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Whats the fastest you've gone in your 2.5 Jetta or Rabbit (jetaam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetaam* »_As strange as it sounds my Jetta 2.5 was never restricted. I have always been able to go more than 130.

The speedo is not correct, you weren't going more than 130.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd have ahard time believing that the car isn't "regulated" from the factory as well, and given that the "chip" repogramming has only recently been released, i'd have to say your speedo isn't dead on. 
And to Dead, Yep
2.5L + 6 speed automatic = Touring Dream


----------



## jetaam (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

If this is true then I need to take it to the dealer because it is way off. If it is not the speedo then the only thing i can think of is that it was a demo that they might have lifted the regulation and did not set it back. I was told that the car that I bought was used in some kind of consumer testing. How true this is I do not know. But I will Be having the calibation checked soon.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (jetaam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetaam* »_If this is true then I need to take it to the dealer because it is way off. If it is not the speedo then the only thing i can think of is that it was a demo that they might have lifted the regulation and did not set it back. I was told that the car that I bought was used in some kind of consumer testing. How true this is I do not know. But I will Be having the calibation checked soon.

It is European law that the speedometer cannot indicate a speed lower than what you are actually traveling. Because of that most European cars have a bias towards showing a higher speed than actual. MANY people have tested their speed against GPS and it is off between 5% and 10%. At lower speeds it may only be 5% but at higher speeds it can be as much as 10% off. VW of America and your dealer will do nothing and can do nothing about this.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

sad...but true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetaam (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

i will not be taking it to the dealer , I will be going to a speed test facility. whether or not they can do anything about this is not important to me, but I want to know how far off the speedo is, just for my own point of reference


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

waste of time and money IMO....like said above.. off by 5-10%...by law in the states it cant be more than 10% off... and yes your dealer can correct, but goodluck getting them to do it unless it says your going 5mph when you really going 65mph...


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (classicjetta)*

for me 210 kph


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vw_rabbit)*

125 driving home fro....i mean on the Nürburgring


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

discussion of illegal activity is not allowed as per forum rules. I doubt this was done at track days for the most part.


----------

